# hottest anime girls



## piichinu (Dec 6, 2015)

ggo kirito


----------



## Jacob (Dec 6, 2015)

the sequel



Spoiler:  Hottest girl #1














Spoiler:  #2


----------



## Llust (Dec 6, 2015)

miia




the queen of tentacle hentai


----------



## tumut (Dec 6, 2015)

Assuna? :3


----------



## Esphas (Dec 6, 2015)

asuna san!!!!! XDDDDD


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

mayor evvie chan is my fave girl!! XDD


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 6, 2015)

sweaty beach gurls in my signature???


----------



## seliph (Dec 6, 2015)

piismumu


----------



## himeki (Dec 6, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> mayor evvie chan is my fave girl!! XDD


no thanx


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> no thanx



come on sweetheart you are so cute!! senpai teach mee!! :3


----------



## piichinu (Dec 6, 2015)

Dixx said:


> Assuna? :3



whats ur number


----------



## himeki (Dec 6, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> come on sweetheart you are so cute!! senpai teach mee!! :3



no


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> the sequel
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Didn't I tell you Jacob that if I seen you flirting with my baby mom garnet I was going to
Slide your asss


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 6, 2015)

GGO Kirito xD 
omfg I'm dying


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 6, 2015)

Spoiler: You've Been Warned...











imho


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Spoiler: You've Been Warned...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Btch that's my sister in law, who you? She never said anything about you


----------



## PastelPrincess (Dec 6, 2015)

SO MANY TO CHOSE FROM WHAT CAN MY POOR GAY HEART DOOOO


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

PastelPrincess said:


> SO MANY TO CHOSE FROM WHAT CAN MY POOR GAY HEART DOOOO




Anyone but my baby mom


----------



## Matramix (Dec 6, 2015)

Jacob_lawall said:


> Spoiler:  #2



When Garnet is from a cartoon not an anime ??_/-/_?_??


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 6, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> Btch that's my sister in law, who you? She never said anything about you



Well she's sassier than your other sista-in-law tbh


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> Well she's sassier than your other sista-in-law tbh




Pearl's not my sister in law


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 6, 2015)

Michiko from Michiko and Hatchin




The rest suck


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

Matramix said:


> When Garnet is from a cartoon not an anime ??_/-/_?_??



Steven Universe is an anime 

wtf how don't you know that

do you even know what steven universe is?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sugilite said:


> Pearl's not my sister in law



I'm your sister in law


----------



## Matramix (Dec 6, 2015)

Spoiler: Mito - Owari no Seraph












Queen.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gregriii said:


> Steven Universe is an anime
> 
> wtf how don't you know that
> 
> ...



LOL Yes, honey I obviously know a lot more than you do if you think Steven Universe is an anime. An anime is a *JAPANESE* cartoon as stated by this definition: a version of animation originating in Japan that is characterized by stark colorful graphics depicting vibrant characters in action-filled plots often with fantastic or futuristic themes. If you think that Steven Universe is an anime you are basically saying that Adventure Time is an anime? It makes absolutely no sense. Last time I checked Steven Universe was created by Rebecca Sugar, an american, and voiced by American and British actors, making it an American cartoon. So next time you decide to come for someone, make sure you know what you're talking about please! Hahah, nice try though!!

That also explains why Steven Universe is on kiss_CARTOON_, not kissANIME


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> Steven Universe is an anime
> 
> wtf how don't you know that
> 
> ...



You know it fam


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

Akame from Akame Ga Kill! duh..


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

Matramix said:


> Spoiler: Mito - Owari no Seraph
> 
> 
> 
> ...



um no sorry Steven Universe is an anime AND THAT'S A FACT 

I'm right and you are wrong.

End of the discussion girl


----------



## Matramix (Dec 6, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> um no sorry Steven Universe is an anime AND THAT'S A FACT
> 
> I'm right and you are wrong.
> 
> End of the discussion girl



Someone please call this girl a cab, she's obviously not sober enough to drive herself back home were she belongs.. :/


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

was it really that deep tho 
Like how you don't know if they were playing
Like obviously people can see that Steven universe isn't a anime like ctfu


----------



## milkyi (Dec 6, 2015)

wait if steven universe is animu then Rose Quartz.


----------



## Matramix (Dec 6, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> was it really that deep tho
> Like how you don't know if they were playing
> Like obviously people can see that Steven universe isn't a anime like ctfu



Oh yea it's not that big of a deal? I just like putting people to rest that try to start arguments with me when they don't know what they are talking about and don't know me at all. That's all lool.


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

Matramix said:


> Oh yea it's not that big of a deal? I just like putting people to rest that try to start arguments with me when they don't know what they are talking about and don't know me at all. That's all lool.



I guess you live next to the beach cause I feel you a bit salty


----------



## piichinu (Dec 6, 2015)

Matramix said:


> Oh yea it's not that big of a deal? I just like putting people to rest that try to start arguments with me when they don't know what they are talking about and don't know me at all. That's all lool.



wow you really showed him


now can you stop derailing my thread


----------



## Tao (Dec 6, 2015)

Matramix said:


> Spoiler: Mito - Owari no Seraph
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Mito - Owari no Seraph



Pfft, what even is this?

Next you'll be trying to tell us 'Cory in the House' isn't an anime either.


----------



## boujee (Dec 6, 2015)

Cory in the house is the best anime in a long long time 
No one can tell me otherwise


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

I can't stand when people compare cory in the house  with naruto; a ****ing american cartoon


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 6, 2015)

I always thought anime was short for animation


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 6, 2015)

2d girls > 3d girls xDD


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 6, 2015)

all of them

but lmao i dont care what anyone says: Peridot.


----------



## piichinu (Dec 6, 2015)

some of you make me wish that i never made this thread


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 6, 2015)

piichinu said:


> some of you make me wish that i never made this thread



hello its me


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 6, 2015)

piichinu said:


> some of you make me wish that i never made this thread



Yeah, I bet. -.-


----------



## emolga (Dec 6, 2015)

piichinu said:


> some of you make me wish that i never made this thread



hi


----------



## KarlaKGB (Dec 6, 2015)

piichinu said:


> some of you make me wish that i never made this thread



???

quality thread no way u cud have forseen this


----------

